# ابجديه الزواج



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ابجديه الزواج


تعلمنا في طفولتنا الحروف الأبجدية،


وبواسطتها قرأنا وكتبنا وتعلمناومازلنا،


واليوم في زواجنا نحتاج لمراجعة هذه الحروف لنكون منها كلمات وتعبيرات حبتساعدنا لنستمتع بزواج سعيد.


أ‌- ابــــدأ دائماً بنفسك ولا تنتظر من شريككما لا تمنحه إياه.(ادفع أنت الثمن أولاً).


ب‌- بــــادر بإظهار اهتمامكبشريكك بمجرد دخول أحدكما المنزل مهما كنتَ مضغوطاً.


ت‌- تجنب قول 3/4تعليقات كل يوم، مما تجد نفسك مدفوع لقوله.


ث‌- ثـــــق في شريكك وعـَبـِّرله عن ثقتك وحبك كلما استطعت بالقول وبالفعل.


ج‌- جــــدد الأشواق بالابتعادعلى فترات، وترك مساحة حرية لشريكك.


ح‌- حـافظ على قضاء وقت خاص بكما معاًيومياً مهما كانت الأسباب.


خ‌- خططـا لنمو العلاقة بينكما.


د‌- دربنفسك على الهدوء وقت الثورة، وتأجيل المناقشة لوقت لاحق،




واختيارالوقت المناسب.


ذ‌- ذَكـِّر نفسك دائما، أن العـِبرة لا بما تقولهلشريكك فقط ولكن أيضا بطريقة قولك.


ر‌- راع ِ تعرُّض شريكك أيضاً لضغوطخارجية، والتمس له الأعذار.


ز‌- زد مستوى الشفافية والوضوح بينكما ولا تسمحبتراكم الشوائب الصغيرة.


س‌- ساعد شريكك في مهامه وأعماله وبادر فيهذا.


ش‌- شجع وامدح ما تريد أن ترى منه المزيد، حتى لو كان بسيطاًجداً.


ص‌- صليــا معاً بانتظام كل يوم.


ض‌- ضـُـم شريكك في حضن دافئيومياً ولو لدقيقة واحدة.


ط‌- طالـع وتعلم باستمرار عن فنإسعاد شريكك (نفسياً،وحسياً).


ظ‌- ظـــل مهتماً بنفسك ونظافتك الشخصيةوهندامك دائما قدر الإمكان.


ع‌- عَــدِد مزايا شريكك وفـُرص النجاح في ذهنك،وفكر بطريقة إيجابية مهما حدث.


غ‌- غــطِ ضعفات شريكك ودافع عنه أمام الناسولا تسخر منه أبداً.


ف‌- فاجيء شريكك بهدية أو وردة أو دعوة لعشاء رومانسيغير متوقع.


ق‌- قــــدم خمس تصريحات إيجابية على الأقل عن كل تعليق سلبيواحد.


ك‌- كـُــــن مسرعا للإستماع والإنصات، مبطئاً في التكلم مبطئاً فيالأحكام.


ل‌- لا تتوقع منه الكمال، ولا تنتظر أن يُلبِّي كل أحلامك فهوأيضاً إنسان محدود.


م‌- مَــــــيز بين شخصيتك وشخصية شريكك ولا تحاول جعلهنسخة منك.


ن‌- نــاقش مع شريكك قرارات الأسرة، وأيضاً قرارتك الشخصيةالهامة.


هـ ‌- هـب شريكك الهدايا في المناسبات (فكر في طريقة تنبيه تذكرك فيالوقت المناسب).


و‌- وازن بين المعرفة والتطبيق ولا تدع يوم يمر دون أنتـُعَبـِّر لشريكك عن حبك.


ي‌- يمكنك الإضافة دائماً لهذه القائمة ما يُسعدشريكك ...






منقـــــــولــــــ



​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا على النصائح الجميله 

موضوع راااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك  يا نهيسى
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يسوع

يبارك

حياتكم وخدمتكم


ومروركم الرائع

جدا

شكـــــــــرا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*أنا مذهووووووووووووول من روعة الموضوع .... الرب يسوع يتمجد فى حياتك آمين ثم آمين.*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *أنا مذهووووووووووووول من روعة الموضوع .... الرب يسوع يتمجد فى حياتك آمين ثم آمين.*​


*


مرور فى منتهى الروعه




شكـــــــــرا

للمرور والذوووق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*يارب يخليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نصائح هامه
ميرررررسى ليك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *يارب يخليك*


شكرا جدا للمرور الغالى .. الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح هامه
> ميرررررسى ليك يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرور

غالى جدا

منتهى الشكر ليكم​


----------

